# New Moto Z Force won't bluetooth connect to several devices my iP5s would?



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally left Apple & got a Moto Z Force a week ago & love it so far. The OS learning curve is pretty steep but I'm getting there. I have noticed an issue on the Moto I didn't have with the iPhone. I was able to BT connect to my FitBit Surge & BAC tracker (breathalyzer) devices no problem with my old iPhone but can't get them to connect to my Moto Z. I got the correct apps from the play store & they launch fine but they don't recognize the devices when I do a BT search for discoverable devices? Does anyone know why this is & how to fix it. I really want to be able to use my BT devices on my new fancy phone. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are your two devices set to pairing mode and then the phone set to searching mode?

Android 101: How to pair a Bluetooth headset | Android Central


----------

